# Adaptive Roughing



## chevydyl (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's a little sample of a pocket done with adaptive roughing, I was feeding at around 32ipm, 4200 rpm, I think a 40% step over on a half inch endmill, YG1 3fl 
Also a finish pass. I'm not impressed with the cutter itself but the tool path is awesome, very quick and less work on the machine than a standard pocket


----------



## 09kevin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Chevydyl,

What CAM are you using?

Kevin


----------



## chevydyl (Oct 29, 2015)

That would be BobCAD-CAM  V26, 3 Axis Mill Standard they wanted 2500 bucks for it but after telling them no enough times on the phone they dropped the price to 400 including the professor video training series


----------



## 09kevin (Oct 29, 2015)

Sounds like you got a good deal! My version of Sprutcam doesn't have adaptive roughing


----------



## chevydyl (Oct 30, 2015)

BobCAD-CAM actually calls it, Advanced Pocket, with Adaptive Roughing, the adaptive part I guess will follow the contours of the pocket and fan them out, it's pretty neat. I just found out the cons of roughing end mills making a part... I didn't know they tend to drift, but my island isn't round after the rough end mill, on the other side of the part it's perfectly round where I used just a standard 4fl, way less doc tho, I read a few minutes ago that i should have left 3x the stock for the finish that I did because they drift when cutting deep, my doc was .375 for the rougher,


----------



## 09kevin (Nov 4, 2015)

Chevy,

Sprutcam7 does have similar tool paths to Bobcad-cams adaptive roughing, I got confused with the terminology I guess  

I am working on some parts now and used a similar tool path to rough the profile of the part, I can post a short video tonight if you would like to see it.

Kevin


----------



## chevydyl (Nov 4, 2015)

Sure, I too take vids but I use my phone and they are usually HD, so a 2 min video I of my adaptive roughing was 800mb!!


----------



## 09kevin (Nov 4, 2015)

Here is the video 



  It's not that entertaining.  I used a 3/8 3flute carbide end mill, .68 depth of cut .035 width of cut at 35 IPM and 5500 RPM just over .002 chip load.


----------

